# wooo hoooo!



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Kaden will be going out with a handler asap. I am aiming for mid Febuary, as I want to drive him over to her place rather than just ship him. 
I am both happy and sad about this. Kaden is my buddy and I will miss him, but I really want to finish him so that we can work on other fun stuff, like rally. 

I am also looking forward to his finishing,because although I am not sure what he would look like with a pet trim, I am eager to be rid of all that hair. (or at least some of it.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats! I'll bet it will be hard to let him go. But how exciting!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

It is exciting, but just a little bit disappointing as well. I really wanted to finish him myself, however I need to practice more, and at this point it is more "economical" for us to put him with a handler LOL. not to mention he really just needs to finish


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh, bitter sweet, but not too bad really cos he can hopefully finish quickly and then head on to lots of other fun things!!! Good luck, and let us know how he goes!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ohhhhh  !!!!!!

We want some picks ASAP ; )))) !!!!!!

And, I wish you the best of luck :first:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck to Kaden. Hoping he finishes quick and it back to his Mama in no time!!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

his breeder says she is sure that he will finish quickly, and that he is prettier than both his dad and brother LOL 
(keep in mind his dad is the dog that turned MY head way back when) 

I am nervous about what he will look like "naked" 

I didn't get him as a puppy, and he has only ever worn a continental, but Im not going to be able to keep all that hair and maintain Brian and Willow as well. 

The breeder and I have agreed that he will be dyed purple when he finishes though! 

This is the picture I got of him before I bought him, the previous owner did the cut, and his bracelets were too low and the rosettes are too far back.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations! And best of luck to your boy. Hope he finishes fast for you as I know it must be hard to part with him like that! Very handsome boy!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

How exciting, hopefully he will finish quickly and be back home with you. Good luck!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That must be exciting and difficult at the same time. No wonder it is bitter-sweet. I would have a very hard time sending my dogs off with a handler for a length of time. Here's hoping that he finishes as quickly as they say and gets back home to mom. 

_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - very pretty boy : ))) !!!! How old is he  ? I really hope he will finish in no time and be back home VERY soon : ) !

Now I wish to see Brian  he he


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Good luck. How Exciting! He looks like a nice guy in his photo. Just curious, what would be finishing quickly(timeframe wise)? Months, a year?


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been struggling with this reality...I feel like Monroe has a much better chance of winning and finishing in AKC with a pro handler, but I can't bear to be without him. Not sure if I'm willing to spend the amount of money and time it will take to finish a silver in ultra competitive California bumbling owner handled...have been considering retiring his show career.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

katsdogworld said:


> I've been struggling with this reality...I feel like Monroe has a much better chance of winning and finishing in AKC with a pro handler, but I can't bear to be without him. Not sure if I'm willing to spend the amount of money and time it will take to finish a silver in ultra competitive California bumbling owner handled...have been considering retiring his show career.


This is why it makes me sad for the average owner handler. It's just not fair that you have a nice dog and cannot finish him yourself. You have to hire someone to do it for you and that is costly and you live without your pet. I guess it's only worth it if you are truly into it to breed.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Good luck. How Exciting! He looks like a nice guy in his photo. Just curious, what would be finishing quickly(timeframe wise)? Months, a year?


couple months, I won't allow him to stay out too long.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

katsdogworld said:


> I've been struggling with this reality...I feel like Monroe has a much better chance of winning and finishing in AKC with a pro handler, but I can't bear to be without him. Not sure if I'm willing to spend the amount of money and time it will take to finish a silver in ultra competitive California bumbling owner handled...have been considering retiring his show career.


Its an individual choice, and something to think about, for me it was the coat maintenence. I screw it up every couple of months, and its not fair to Kaden. I know he has the potential, and the mind to finish, he really does love to "put it on" but its easier on me, and cheaper in the long run, to send him out for a few months. I will miss him, but not having to care for all that coat will give me time to focus on Brian's coat. 
Its also the start of the heavy show season around here, and I have borzoi nationals as well coming up, so its the perfect time for Kaden to go with her.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL wishpoo, 
Kaden is 2 and a half, he will be three in July

here is a couple puppy pictures of Brian he was about 6 months old in these


----------

